# Dev-C++ funktioniert nicht



## Blubberkopf (10. Februar 2008)

Ich habe mir unter Vista 64-Bit Bloodshed (Dev-C++) installiert. Doch leider lässt sich der Compiler nicht ausführen. Kann mir jemand sagen, wo das Problem liegt? Ich habe auch andere Entwicklungsumgebungen installiert, aber die laufen alle nicht.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (10. Februar 2008)

Blubberkopf am 10.02.2008 00:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mir unter Vista 64-Bit Bloodshed (Dev-C++) installiert. Doch leider lässt sich der Compiler nicht ausführen. Kann mir jemand sagen, wo das Problem liegt? Ich habe auch andere Entwicklungsumgebungen installiert, aber die laufen alle nicht.



Ich schätze das das am 64Bit Vista liegt.
Ich glaub Dev-C++ gibts nur für 32 Bit Betriebssysteme.

Jedenfalls steht hier so:
http://sourceforge.net/projects/dev-cpp/


----------



## Blubberkopf (10. Februar 2008)

Eol_Ruin am 10.02.2008 00:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Blubberkopf am 10.02.2008 00:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mist! Gibt es denn nichts für 64-Bit? Ansonsten muss ich halt XP parallel installieren.


----------



## Thomsn (10. Februar 2008)

Blubberkopf am 10.02.2008 00:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Mist! Gibt es denn nichts für 64-Bit? Ansonsten muss ich halt XP parallel installieren.


Ich fürchte, da wirst du garnicht groß hoffen brauchen. Dev-C++ wird, so wie es aussieht, wohl leider nicht mehr weiterentwickelt. Die letzte Version stammt immerhin vom 21.02.2005 - ist also bald genau 3 Jahre alt...


----------



## Onlinestate (10. Februar 2008)

Blubberkopf am 10.02.2008 00:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Mist! Gibt es denn nichts für 64-Bit? Ansonsten muss ich halt XP parallel installieren.


Willste ernsthaft dafür zwei BS installieren? Als gäbe es keine Alternativen.
Nimm doch einfach Eclipse oder meinetwegen geht auch die VisualStudio-Express Edition.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (10. Februar 2008)

Probiers mit *Visual C++ 2008 Express Edition*
http://www.microsoft.com/germany/express/product/visualcplusplusexpress.aspx

Ist zwar sehr aufgeblasen für kleine Projekte aber sehr gut.


----------



## geforceeee (10. Februar 2008)

Eol_Ruin am 10.02.2008 12:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Probiers mit *Visual C++ 2008 Express Edition*
> http://www.microsoft.com/germany/express/product/visualcplusplusexpress.aspx
> 
> Ist zwar sehr aufgeblasen für kleine Projekte aber sehr gut.



Mein C++ Complier hat unter Vista x64 auch nicht gefunzt. Das Problem lässt sich oftmals leicht lösen. Versuchs mal, in dem du das Programm als Administrator ausführst (rechter Mausklick auf den Icon un dann auf "Als Administrator ausführen")
Das hat bei mir das Problem gelöst.

lg, geforceeee


----------



## Blubberkopf (10. Februar 2008)

geforceeee am 10.02.2008 14:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Eol_Ruin am 10.02.2008 12:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das geht bei mir nicht, diese Option ist grau hinterlegt.


----------



## Blubberkopf (11. Februar 2008)

Im Übrigen ist es bei Eclipse das gleiche. Das Programm compiliert nicht, da es keinen Compiler findet.


----------

